# No Saint Carbon Rahmen "Max Ari R" 1040g



## daniel77 (5. September 2007)

Radsport Bornmann aus KS bietet jetzt auch einen Carbon HT Rahmen in der 1Kg Klasse für 599 an (19" > 1040g). Ich habe den Rahmen gestern im Geschäft gesehen. Der Rahmen macht einen sehr guten Eindruck und sieht dem Ghost Lector zu Verwechseln ähnlich  > http://212.202.110.172/bornmann/prodpic/A3877_b_1.JPG


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (5. September 2007)

Kein schlechter Preis für das Gewicht...
Vorallem das Komplettbike für 3000,- ist super ausgestattet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Dos (5. September 2007)

Bin gespannt auf den ersten Knilch, der Style, Verarbeitung und Qualität wieder mit Markennamen und Lackdesign verwechselt. Sind ja immer dieselben (auch ohne Smileys).


----------



## Gorth (5. September 2007)

Ist doch nicht schlimm, die Knilche zahlen dann weiter 1000+ Euro für ihre gestylten Rahmen und der Preis vom schäbigen No Saint bleibt für uns weiterhin tief. Und alle sind glücklich...


----------



## Mr.hardtail (5. September 2007)

Gorth schrieb:


> Ist doch nicht schlimm, die Knilche zahlen dann weiter 1000+ Euro für ihre gestylten Rahmen und der Preis vom schäbigen No Saint bleibt für uns weiterhin tief. Und alle sind glücklich...



Ghost verkauft 2008 übrigens auch gar keine Rahmen oder Rahmen-Sets mehr.


----------



## JDEM (5. September 2007)

Ist auf jeden Fall ein sehr interessanter Rahmen, sieht unauffällig aus, Zugführung am Unterrohr und sehr leicht, würde gegenüber meinem Rahmen sogar 600gr sparen


----------



## crazyeddie (7. September 2007)

im leichtbau-forum zählen wir grade mal durch, wer alles an ner version mit cantisockeln interessiert wäre  vielleicht geht da ja was bei genügend interesse.


----------

